#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 10 Engineering Colleges in Andhra Pradesh

*IIT-Hyderabad
NIT-WarangalIIIT HyderabadGITAM Institute of Technology
KL University
Chaitanya Bharathi Institute of Technology
University College of Engineering, Osmania University
JNTU Hyderabad
Andhra University College of Engineering
Gayatri Vidya Parishad College of Engineering (Autonomous)

*Details of Top 10 Engineering Colleges in Andhra Pradesh:*

*1.) IIT-Hyderabad*

*Year of Establishment:* Indian Institute of Technology Hyderabad is one of the new IITs established by an act of parliament on August, 2008.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:* 
Department of Chemical EngineeringDepartment of Civil EngineeringDepartment of Computer Science and EngineeringDepartment of Electrical EngineeringDepartment of Engineering ScienceDepartment of Mechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:*
 
 *S.No.* 
*Items of Fees* *&* *Deposits - For All Students* 

*A). ONE TIME FEES* 
*Amount ( Rs. )* 

1.
Admission Fee
200

2.
Certificates &ID Card Fee 
B.Tech./M.Sc./M.Tech./M.Phil./Ph.D
500

3.
Celebrations
500

4.
Library Fee
500

5.
Alumni Life Membership Fee
500

6.
Training & Placement Fee
500

*Total (A) for B.Tech./M.Sc./M.Tech./M.Phil./Ph.D.* 
*2,700* 

*B).* *ONE TIME REFUNDABLE DEPOSITS* 

1.
Hostel Security Deposit - for stay in Hostel
2500

2.
Mess Security Deposit - for stay in Hostel
1000

3.
Laboratory & Library Deposit
2000

*Total (B)* 
*5,500* 

*C). SEMESTER FEE* 
*GENERAL* */* *OBC* 
*SC/ST* 

*For Each Semester* 
*For Each Semester* 

1.
Registration Fee
250
250

2.
Tuition Fee for B.Tech.
25000
-

Tuition Fee for M.Sc./M.Tech./M.Phil.
5000
-

Tuition Fee for Ph.D.
2500
-

3.
Examination Fee
500
500

4.
Gymkhana Fee
500
500

5.
Medical Facility
500
500

6.
Laboratory & Other Facilities
1500
1500

7.
Student Welfare Fund
750
750

8.
Transportation
1400
1400

*Total C for B.Tech.* 
*30,400* 
*5,400* 

*Total (C) for M.Sc./M.Tech./M.Phil.* 
*10,400* 
*5,400* 

*Total (C) for Ph.D.* 
*7,900* 
*5,400* 

*D). HOSTEL & MESS EXPENSES- FOR EACH SEMESTER* 
*- FOR ALL STUDENT* 

1.
Admission Fee
250

2.
License Fee
500

3.
Electricity, water & Other Charges
1000

4.
Hostel & Mess Establishment Charges
2000 
2000

5.
Hostel & Mess Amenities Charges

6.
Dining Charges
12000

*Total (D)* 
*17,750* 











*Placement:*

*S.NO.*
*COMPANY NAME*
*EE*
*ME*
*CE*
*CS*
*CH*
*MSE*
*TOTAL*

1
DRDO
8
13

1


22

2
MAHINDRA SATYAM
5
8
4



17

3
NET APP



9


9

4
PAYPAL
4


5


9

5
ONGC

6




6

6
MICROSOFT(IT)



6


6

7
COGNIZANT
3


2


5

8
MAHINDRA & MAHINDRA

5




5

9
BANK OF INDIA
1
3

1


5

10
MFINO
3


1


4

11
RAMKY


2

2

4

12
BPCL

4




4

13
FLIPKART
1
2

1


4

14
INFOSYS



3


3

15
HP
1


2


3

16
NVIDIA
2


1


3

17
IMAGINATION TECHNOLOGY
1


2


3

18
MERCEDES BENZ R&D INDIA

1


2

3

19
3DPLM

3




3

20
INFOTECH
2
1




3

21
MICROSOFT(R & D)



2


2

22
XILINX
2





2

23
POWER WAVE TECHNOLOGIES
2





2

24
ID POLYCOMM

1

1


2

25
CYPRESS



2


2

26
FUTURESFIRST



1


1

27
AMAZON



1


1

28
RGUKT





1
1

29
WORK APPLICATION (JAPAN,INTERNATIONAL)



1


1

30
TCS  R&D
1





1

31
BANK OF AMERICA

1




1

32
SOFTJIN
1





1


Total
37
48
6
42
4
1
138




*Address:* Ordnance Factory Estate Yeddumailaram 502205. Andhra Pradesh, INDIA.





  Similar Threads: Top Mechanical Engineering Colleges in Andhra Pradesh A whooping 180 engineering colleges shut down in Andhra Pradesh Ecotech 2012 - Andhra University College of Engineering for Women - Andhra Pradesh

----------


## raymayank

*2.)National Institute of Technology, Warangal*

*Year of Establishment:* Formerly known as Regional Engineering College, was established in 1959.

*Affiliation:*  Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:*
Civil EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringMetallurgical and Materials Engg.Chemical EngineeringComputer Science and Engineering*Fee Structure:*
*Tuition and other fee are subject to final decision by the NIT, Council*

*Semester*
* Fee*
*Indian*
*SAARC*
*Non-SAARC*
*ICCR*
*SPDC SAARC*
*SPDC Non-SAARC*
*MEA
 Edcil*
*MEA SFC*

*I year
 I semester*
*Tuition Fee*
Rs. 17500
US $  1750
US $ 3500
Rs. 17500
US $  1750
US $ 3500
US $ 2000
Rs. 17500

*-do-*
*Other   Fee*
Rs. 17750
Rs. 17750
Rs. 17750
Rs. 22750
Rs. 17750
Rs. 17750
Rs. 22750
Rs. 22750

*I year
 II semester*
*Tuition Fee*
Rs. 17500
US $  1750
US $ 3500
Rs. 17500
US $  1750
US $ 3500
US $ 2000
Rs. 17500

*-do-*
*Other Fee*
Rs. 250
Rs. 250
Rs. 250
Rs. 250
Rs. 250
Rs. 250
Rs. 250
Rs. 250

*II year
 I semester*
*Tuition Fee*
Rs. 17500
US $  1750
US $ 3500
Rs. 17500
US $  1750
US $ 3500
US $ 2000
Rs. 17500

*-do-*
*Other Fee*
Rs. 4000
Rs.  4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs.  4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000

*II year
 II semester*
*Tuition Fee*
Rs. 17500
US $  1750
US $ 3500
Rs. 17500
US $  1750
US $ 3500
US $ 2000
Rs. 17500

*-do-*
*Other Fee*
Rs. 250
Rs. 250
Rs. 250
Rs. 250
Rs. 250
Rs. 250
Rs. 250
Rs. 250

*III year
 I semester*
*Tuition Fee*
Rs.17500
US $  1000
US $ 2000
Rs. 17500
US $  1000
US $2000
US $ 2000
Rs. 17500

*-do-*
*Other Fee*
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs.  4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000

*III year
 II semester*
*Tuition Fee*
Rs.17500
US $  1000
US $ 2000
Rs. 17500
US $  1000
US $ 2000
US $ 2000
Rs. 17500

*-do-*
*Other Fee*
Rs. 250
Rs. 250
Rs. 250
Rs. 250
Rs. 250
Rs. 250
Rs. 250
Rs. 250

*IV year
 I semester*
*Tuition Fee*
Rs. 17500
US $  1000
US $ 2000
Rs. 17500
US $  1000
US $ 2000
US $ 2000
Rs. 17500

*-do-*
*Other Fee*
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000

*IV year
 II semester*
*Tuition Fee*
Rs. 17500
US $  1000
US $ 2000
Rs. 17500
US $  1000
US $ 2000
US $ 2000
Rs. 17500

*-do-*
*Other Fee*
Rs. 950
Rs. 950
Rs. 950
Rs. 950
Rs. 950
Rs. 950
Rs. 950
Rs. 950



*NATIONAL INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY :: WARANGAL  506 004*
*B. Tech. I Semester Fee Structure for the students in the academic year 2012-2013*
*Tuition and other fee are subject to final decision by the NIT, Council*
*Tuition fee and other fee are to be paid in the form of DD in favour of
 DIRECTOR, NIT WARANGAL payble on any Nationalized bank branch at Warangal*

*Semester*
*Fee*
*Indian*
*SAARC*
*Non-SAARC*
*ICCR*
*SPDC SAARC*
*SPDC Non-SAARC*
*MEA Edcil*
*MEA SFC*

*I year
 I semester*
*Tuition Fee*
Rs. 17500
US $  1750
US $ 3500
Rs. 17500
US $  1750
US $ 3500
US $ 2000
Rs. 17500

*-do-*
*Other* 
*Fee*
Rs. 17750
Rs. 17750
Rs. 17750
Rs. 22750
Rs. 17750
Rs. 17750
Rs. 22750
Rs. 22750

*II year
 I semester*
*Tuition Fee*
Rs. 17500
US $  1750
US $ 3500
Rs. 17500
US $  1750
US $ 3500
US $ 2000
Rs. 17500

*-do-*
*Other* 
*Fee*
Rs. 4000
Rs.  4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs.  4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000

*III year
 I semester*
*Tuition Fee*
Rs.17500
US $  1000
US $ 2000
Rs. 17500
US $  1000
US $ 2000
US $ 2000
Rs. 17500

*-do-*
*Other*
* Fee*
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs.  4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000

*IV year
 I semester*
*Tuition Fee*
Rs. 17500
US $  1000
US $ 2000
Rs. 17500
US $  1000
US $ 2000
US $ 2000
Rs. 17500

*-do-*
*Other* 
*Fee*
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000
Rs. 4000




*Other Fee Details:*

*Freshers:     * Admission fee: Rs. 250/-, Identity Card: Rs. 100/-, Alumni Association Fee: Rs. 1,000/-, Institute Development Contribution: Rs. 8,000/-, Security Deposits: Rs. 4,000/-, Students Cooperative Stores: 400/-, 
                        Medical Fee: Rs. 700/-, Students Clubs: Rs. 300/-, Games Fee: Rs. 200/-, Magazine Fee: Rs. 100/-, Students Library Fund: Rs. 1200/-, Students Aid Fund: Rs. 100/-, Students Welfare Fund: 100/-, Film Club Charges:100/-,
Maintenance of Computer/E-mail: Rs. 1000/-, Inter University Tournament:100/-, Technical Association Fee:100/-

*Seniors:*        Medical Fee: Rs. 700/-, Students Clubs: Rs. 300/-, Games Fee: Rs. 200/-, Magazine Fee: Rs. 100/-, Students Library Fund: Rs. 1200/-, Students Aid Fund: Rs. 100/-, Students Welfare Fund: 100/-, Film Club Charges:100/-,
Maintenance of Computer/E-mail: Rs. 1000/-,  Inter University Tournament:100/-, Technical Association Fee:100/-

*For Hostellers Only:**  Hostel Seat Rent (per annum): Rs. 4000/- to 6000/- (for Boys), 2000/- to 6000/- (for Girls) depending on hostel block allotted E&MC: Rs. 2500/- to be paid along with other fee.*

*Placement:*
A.B.B.
Aarvee
Accenture

Actel
Adaequare
Adobe

ADP
Afcons
Agilent Tech.

Airliquide
Airtel
Akash

Alcatelucent
Alstom
Amazon

Amdocs
Analog Devices
Arcelor

Arengg
Ashok Leyland
Asters

Atos Origin
Barclays
Basf

Beceem
Bel
Bgrenergy

Bhel
BPCL
Bscpl

Capitaliq
CAPGEMINI
Cargotec

Cavium
Ccarbonil
Cccl

C-DOT
Ces
Chrysler

Citi group
CISCO
COGNIZANT

COMMVAULT
Computer Associates
Comviva

CONEXANT
CONVERGYS
Coromandel

CPCL
CUMMINS
CYPRESS

DE Shaw
DELOITTE
Directi

Dls
Dolcera
Dr.Reddy's

DRDO
Eil
ELGI

Embedded Infotech
Era
Ericsson

Esab
Essar
Evi

EXETER
Factset
Fcs

Feedback
Finisar
Flex Trade

FLEXTRONICS
Fmtech
Foster Wheeler

Free Scale
FutureFirst
GAMMON

GE - Energy
GE - Research
Geometric

Globalanalytics
GMR
Godrej

Goldman Sachs
Google
Greaves Cotton

GVK - Bio
Hal
Hcc

HCL - Tech
Hdil
Hero Honda

HLS - Asia
HP Global
Hpcl

HSBC
Huawei
Iaf

IBM
Icfai
Idbi

IDEA-Cellular
Indiabulls
Infosys

Infotech
Intel
INTERGRAPH

IOCL
Irunway
Ispat

Itc
IVY Comptech
Jbfrak

Jspl
Jsw Steel
JUNO

Kasura
Kawasaki
Kennametal

KIRLOSKAR
Kribhco
L & T - ECC

L & T - Infotech
L & T - Powai
L & T - Ramboll

L & T - Valdel
Lpu
M satyam

Mahindra
Manhattan
MARUTI

McAfee
Mentor Graphics
MICROSOFT

Midhani
Mind Tree
Mist

Mmu
Moldek
Morgan Stanley

MOTOROLA
Mphasis
MURUGAPPA

Musigma
Navy
Nccbm

Netapp
Neudesic
Nlc

Nmdc
NMSEZ
Nocl

Nomura
NOVELL
NTPC

_n VIDIA_
Oil Tanking
On Mobile

Onecon
Optiwave
ORACLE

OSI-Tech.
PATNI
Pepsico

Persistent
Perot Systems
PHILIPS

Piramal
Powergrid
Punji Lloyd

QUALCOMM
Rancore
Red Pine Signals

Rel. Ind. Ltd.
Rel. power
Rgukt

Rntbci
SAMSUNG
SAMTEL

SANDISK
Sap
Sapient

SASKEN
Satven
Schlum

Sew
Shapoorji
Shell Tech. India

Sobha Developers
Soft Sol
Soignesys

Sony
Sourcebits
Srec

Srf
STERLITE
Stgobain

Subros
Synopsys
Taco group

Tally
Tata Elexsi
Tata Motors

Tata Power
Tata Steel
Tata Tech

Tce
TCS
Teach

TEJAS Networks
Telcon
Teradata

Thermax
Thoughtworks
Ti

T.I.M.E.
TRIAD Software
TVS Motors

Uhde
Unisys
United

Vedanta
Vemtech
Verisign

Verity
Verizon
Virtusa

Vizagsteel
WAPCOS
Whirlpool

Welspun
WIPRO
YAHOO




*Address:* Warangal - 506004, A.P, INDIA

----------


## raymayank

*3.) IIIT Hyderabad
**
**Year of Establishment:* Established on 1998.

*Affiliation:* Autonomous university.

*Courses:*
Computer Science and Engineering
Electronics and Communication Engineering
BTech in CS + MS by Research in Computational Natural SciencesBTech in CS + MS by Research in Computational LiniguisticsBTech in CS + MS by Research in Exact Humanities*Fee Structure:* 
The following fees are payable on admission for Semester-I:Tuition fee
Rs.70,000 (Initial deposit of Rs.25,000/- for accepting offer of admission will be adjusted against the tuition fee.)

Caution Deposit
Rs. 10,000 (One time payment. Refundable at the end of the programme)

Admission Fee
Rs. 5,000 (One time payment, non-refundable)

Deposit for Text books
Rs. 1,500 (Per Semester for first three semesters, refundable at the end of the programme)

Hostel Fee, Water & Electric Charges
Rs. 10,400 per semester (For Boys )
Rs. 10,625 per semster(For Girls )
( Water & Electric Charges to be adjusted against actuals)

Mess Charges
Rs. 12,000 for semester I  (to be adjusted against actuals )




At the time of admission, the student have to pay/bring the following:   (1) For tuition fee, admission fee, deposits, and hostel fee etc: Demand Draft in favour of*"IIIT, Hyderabad"*  Payable at Hyderabad.
*For Boys          Rs. 71,900
**For Girls          Rs. 72,125*    (2) For Mess charges, student should bring a demand draft of Rs. 12,000/- in favour of *"IIIT Students Mess Account"* payable at Hyderabad.

Fee payable at the beginning of 2nd Semester would be for Boys Rs. *81,900* , for Girls Rs. *82,125* plus Rs. 12000 for mess charges (tentatively).

*Placement:*
*B.Tech CSE/ECE*

*Stream*
*Students Registered*
*Students Placed*
*Students Not Placed*
*Average Salary LPA*
*Highest Salary LPA*
*Lowest Salary LPA*
*Placed %*

B.Tech CSE
77
77
00
10.74
$ 1,37,000 PA Off Shore Corporates     20 LPA Domestic Corporates
Rs. 3.6


100

B.Tech ECE
16
16
00
9.00
10.75
6.0
100



*M.Tech CSE/CSIS/CL/VLSI*

*Stream*
*Students Registered*
*Students Placed*
*Students Not Placed*
*Average Salary LPA*
*Highest Salary LPA*
*Lowest Salary LPA*
*Placed %*


M.Tech CSE
33
33
00
10.98
17.50
6.0
100

M.Tech CSIS
07
07
00
8.34
9.32
6.0
100

M.Tech CL
01
01
00
8.50
8.50
8.50
100

M.Tech VLSI
01
01
00
9.17
9.17
9.17
100



*M.Tech CASE/Bio Informatics*

*Stream*
*Students Registered*
*Students Placed*
*Students Not Placed*
*Average Salary LPA*
*Highest Salary LPA*
*Lowest Salary LPA*
*Placed %*


M.Tech CASE
10
09
01
4.43
5.00
3.25
90

M.Tech Bio Info
13
12
01
3.47
5.25
3.40
92.30



*MS by Research (Dual)*

*Stream*
*Students Registered*
*Students Placed*
*Students Not Placed*
*Average Salary LPA*
*Highest Salary LPA*
*Lowest Salary LPA*
*Placed %*


MS CSE
26
25
01
10.73
21.00
6.0
96.15

MS ECE
03
01
02
7.50
7.50
7.50
33.33




*MS by Research (Regular)*

*Stream*
*Students Registered*
*Students Placed*
*Students Not Placed*
*Average Salary LPA*
*Highest Salary LPA*
*Lowest Salary LPA*
*Placed %*


MS CSE
13
12
01
12.75
16.00
3.5
92.30

MS ECE
02
01
01
6.50
6.50
6.50
50.00

MS Bio Info
03
02
01
4.42
5.25
3.60
66.66




*Address:* Gachibowli, Hyderabad 500 032.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) GITAM Institute of Technology
**
**Year of Establishment:* Established in the year 1980.

*Affiliation:* Autonomous Institute.

*Courses:*
Electronics & Communication EngineeringElectronics & Instrumentation EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringInformation TechnologyCivil EngineeringIndustrial EngineeringBiotechnologyBachelor of Architecture*Fee Structure:*
*Course*
*Duration*
*1st* 
*year*
*2nd*
*Year*
*3rd*
*Year*
*4th*
*Year*

B.Tech
4 years
1,54,000
1,54,000
1,54,000
1,54,000



*Placement:*
The University has established Training & Placement Center in each of the Institutes headed by a senior faculty member. The objectives of the center are to:
     provide training for development of integrated personality.     provide employable skills to all students.     develop innovative entrepreneurs and dynamic leaders for the nation.     achieve 100 per cent gainful placement.The centre functions under the guidance of the principal of each institute. The training and placement officer is assisted by assistant training officer. A senior faculty member from each department coordinates the activities of the centre with the active involvement of student coordinators.

*Address:* Gandhi Nagar, Rushikonda, Visakhapatnam-530 045 Andhra Pradesh, India

----------


## raymayank

*5.) KL University
**
**Year of Establishment:* Established in the year 1980.

*Affiliation:* Autonomous Institute.

*Courses:*
 Civil Engineering (CE)Computer Science & Engineering (CSE)Electronics & Communication Engineering (ECE) Bio-Technology (BT) Engineering Physics (Major in ECE) Aerospace Engineering (AE) Electronics & Computer Engineering (EC) Electrical & Electronics Engineering (EEE)Mechanical Engineering (ME) Nuclear Engineering (NE)*Fee Structure:
*
*Placement:

1
M/s.TCS Ltd. On Campus
61

2
M/s.HCL Technologies Ltd.  On Campus
24

3
M/s.ADP Ltd, On Campus
1

4
M/s.Syntel Inc, On Campus
4

5
M/s. Broadridge Fin solutions India Pvt.Ltd, On Campus
2

6
M/s. Sasken Communication Tech Ltd, Oncampus
5

7
M/s.Wipro BPO, Pool Campus
1

8
M/s. Mphasis, Pool Campus
7

9
M/s. CMC Ltd
2

10
M/s.Infotech Enterprises
1

11
M/s. Wipro Technologies, On Campus
13

12
M/a.Redpine, On Campus
1


Total Selected Students
122



**Address:* Green Fields, Vaddeswaram, Guntur District, A.P., INDIA., Pincode : 522 502.

----------


## raymayank

*6.) Chaitanya Bharathi Institute of Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* The college was established in 1979.

*Affiliation:* Osmania University.

*Courses:*
 Bio-technology2. Civil Engineering3. Chemical Engineering4. Computer Science and Engineering5. Electronics and Communication Engineering6. Electrical and Electronics Engineering7. Information Technology8. Mechanical Engineering9. Production Engineering*Fee Structure:*
1. Convener Category           Rs. 34,000/- (for accredited programmers)
Rs. 31,000/- (for non accredited programmers)
2. Management Quota (30% of seats including National Integration quota)
Rs. 98,000/- (for accredited programmers)
Rs. 95,000/- (for non accredited programmers)

*Placement:*

*Address:* Gandipet, HYDERABAD, A.P, India.

----------


## raymayank

*7.) University College of Engineering, Osmania University*

*Year of Establishment:* Established in the year 1929.

*Affiliation:* Autonomous university.

*Courses:*
Bio-Medical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:*
*PLACEMENT STATISTICS



*

*ACADEMIC YEAR*
*2002-03*
*2003-04*
*2004-05*
*2005-06*
*2006-07*
*2007-08*
*2008-09*
*2009-10*
*2010-11*

*No.of Students Selected*
*118*
*164*
*293*
*349*
*464*
*557*
*619*
*585*
*680*



*Address:* Hyderabad  500 007, Andhra Pradesh, India.

----------


## raymayank

*8.) JNTU Hyderabad
**
**Year of Establishment:* Founded in 1965 as the Nagarjuna Sagar Engineering College, it was established as a university in 1972 by The Jawaharlal Nehru Technological University Act, 1972, also combining colleges in Kakinada and Anantapur.

*Affiliation:* Autonomous Institute.

*Courses:*
 Civil Engg. Computer Science & Engg. Electronics & Communication Engg. Electrical & Electronics Engg. Mechanical Engg. Metallurgical Engg.*Fee Structure:*
Annual Total Tuition fee 45,000/-

*Placement:*
Jawaharlal Nehru Technological University Training & Placement Cell is a part of UIIC committed to provide all possible assistance to its top ranked students and also to meet the needs of organisations.It is headed by a Professor designated as Training & Placement Officer in charge and assisted by Student Placement Coordinators.It ensures the students to secure esteemed positions and also provide the best arranmgements for the visiting national and multinational companies officials.
The cell coordinates various activities and provides career guidance,necessary skills to the students along with the academics.Students queries of all kinds are clarified by the most qualified faculty and staff.Students will be made technically sound,outstanding performers and excellent leaders.Over 90% of the students secure job offers before they complete their academics.Students are exposed to the actual work environment of various Industries.

Additionally, the Cell maintains a good library of resource books for self improvement and job search.The computerization of the entire activities of the placement Cell is in progress.The Training & Placement Cell is located at the Academic & Planning Department in the Universitys Administrative building.

*Address:* Kukatpally, Hyderabad - 500 085, Andhra Pradesh, India

----------


## raymayank

*9.) Andhra University College of Engineering
**
**Year of Establishment:* Established in 1960.

*Affiliation:* Autonomous university.

*Courses:*
Department of ArchitectureDepartment of Chemical EngineeringDepartment of Civil EngineeringDepartment of Computer Science & Systems EngineeringDepartment of Electrical EngineeringDepartment of Electronics & Communication EngineeringDepartment of Geo-EngineeringDepartment of Instrument TechnologyDepartment of Marine EngineeringDepartment of Mechanical EngineeringDepartment of Metallurgical Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Si.No
Course
Tution fee per annum for the students of Private Unaided College
*Remarks*

Category 'A'
Category 'B'

Tution Fee
University Development fee
Tution Fee
University Development fee

01
B.E/B.Tech
Rs. 30,200/-
3,300/- (At the time of Admission)
Rs. 91,700/-
Rs. 22,000/- (The U.D.F. in Two installments @ Rs. 11,00/- each in 1st year and 3rd year of Course)
Rs. 3,000/- extra for NBA Accreditation



*Placement:*
Various companies visiting the campus are
1.      Larson and Tubro
2.      Mahendra & Mahendra
3.      HPCL
4.      VPT
5.      Tata Consultancy Services
6.      Satyam Computers
7.      Wipro Infotech

*Address:* Karachettu Road, Visakhapatnam, Andhra Pradesh 530003.

----------


## raymayank

*10.) Gayatri Vidya Parishad College of Engineering
**
**Year of Establishment:* Established in 1996.

*Affiliation:* JNTU, Kakinada in 2007.

*Courses:*
Chemical EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringCivil EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectronics and Communication Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Year of Admission of the Student
Tuition Fee
Accreditation Fee
Admission / Registration / Recognition Fee
Fee for  Special Services rendered by College
Common Services Fee rendered by University
Fee for Value Added Courses
Library & Laboratory Fee
Total

Convener Category
NRI / Category 'B'
Convener Category
NRI / Category 'B'

2012
73,200/-
73,200/-
3,000/-
2,000/-
1,000/-
1,500/-
3,000/-
1,000/-
84,700/-
84,700/-





*Placement:* Gayathri Vidya Parishad College of Engineering . This placement portal automates the placement process at the college. Employers can use this portal to communicate with the College Placement Office and through necessary permissions manage campus recruitment and hire students and alumni online.  Employer can register here. Students and alumni can now access the placement office, college related news, search jobs and access information to help enhance career and advance their skills.

*Address:* Madhurawada, Visakhapatnam - 530 048.

----------

